# Best place for reasonable di vessel



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking for a di resin vessel to rinsing car.

Wash the car about once a month so not sure what size i would need and which type of resin? 

any recommendations on where to buy from would be great have seen other mention ebay?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Vyair on eBay.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

atbalfour said:


> Vyair on eBay.


Snap - 11 litre one here, great device.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Got mine a couple of weeks ago from RaceGlaze on here (quite local to me). Couldn't have been more helpful, and was priced well.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

RaceGlaze and Vyair are pretty comparatively priced (and both competitive). d aqua is where you want to go for the resin.


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

atbalfour said:


> Vyair on eBay.


Do they come with resin? Also is there anything else i need to buy or does it come with all connectors etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

use raceglaze mark is very helpful and you are supporting the forum and its sponsors


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Dunc2610 said:


> Got mine a couple of weeks ago from RaceGlaze on here (quite local to me). Couldn't have been more helpful, and was priced well.


i bought one too. from reading about the cheaper ones it didnt seem worth the risk.

pay cheap pay twice


----------



## topgun23 (Jul 30, 2015)

ams_sxi said:


> Do they come with resin? Also is there anything else i need to buy or does it come with all connectors etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a vyair from ebay with resin included, it had options for hozelock or john guest fittings.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

kingswood said:


> i bought one too. from reading about the cheaper ones it didnt seem worth the risk.
> 
> pay cheap pay twice


With many things I'd agree normally. DI resin vessels are such a simple concept that gains/losses are marginal though.

I'd consider my Vyair good value but one of the best purchases I've made.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> use raceglaze mark is very helpful and you are supporting the forum and its sponsors


Also the Raceglaze ones are a different size physically which apparently gets more useage out of the resin, Mark will be able to explain better than me.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a DI Vessel you can have. Not sure on brand or anything as I got given it by a window cleaner friend. 
Just pay postage. Message me if you want some pics. I don’t use it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's the info on aspect ratio, or, in laymans terms, taller vs. dumpier vessels:

We have carefully selected these taller vessels, in consultation with a water treatment industry veteran, as wider, dumpier (window cleaners) vessels have a lower efficiency and can´t extract the maximum capacity from the resin. This ends up costing you more money. 
In our tests, our 7L filter produced 59 litres water per litre of resin, over 20% more efficient than the window cleaner 10L unit which produced 48L per litre of resin. 

So if you're comparing units, add 20% to the price of the dumpy units.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*RaceGlazer*
Just for interest, what values in ppm do you they work within before you advise to change. 10-100ppm? As an example.
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Itstony said:


> *RaceGlazer*
> Just for interest, what values in ppm do you they work within before you advise to change. 10-100ppm? As an example.
> Cheers :thumb:


Nice talking to you Tony !


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Very decent lad ^^^^^^^^^ I suggest anyone call Mark first and chat with him if you are considering a DI vessel. Product support is a very important factor relegated and justified for a few quid less.
As one of a few personal Mantra's I often share, "Cheap and good value are two separate words with two entirely different meanings". :thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Di-Vessel-11lt-New-head-down-pipe-and-parts-used-tank-with-fittings-as-Photo/153469015399?hash=item23bb775567:g:5nkAAOSwcK5fEvhM


----------

